# 3 phase 460v a/c 3 phase 210v service



## heatme (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello
has anyone converted or transformed a 210v 3ph #6 al wire service disconect to 460v 3ph power for a rooftop gas package I was thinking maybe I could step up the voltage from 210 to 460v. The circuit amp draw is 25 amp min. for the unit.
Thanks
heatme


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You could get a 460/208 XFMR and connect it backwards.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

heatme said:


> Hello
> has anyone converted or transformed a 210v 3ph #6 al wire service disconect to 460v 3ph power for a rooftop gas package I was thinking maybe I could step up the voltage from 210 to 460v. The circuit amp draw is 25 amp min. for the unit.
> Thanks
> heatme


Are you sure about your incoming voltage? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are you sure about your incoming voltage? That doesn't sound right.


Sounds like a 208 system, around here a 208 systems will read anywhere from 206 to 216.
BTW John Valdes is right, we have a parking lot for a strip mall with that set up. The poco's voltage is 208/120, and the parking lot lights are 277.


----------

